# best leg exercises for mass??



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

what exercise do you find your quads respond to??


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmmm...

I've always done Squats, leg extensions and leg press for my quads so it's probably one of them. I highly imagine squats, considering it's my favourite exercise and legs are my favourite to train for that matter


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

i dont mind training my legs but by feck i hate the aches day after lol bicep tricep chest abs and all over back i love the ache shoulders and legs i hate


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Squats, front squats, split squats, leg press, step-up squats.


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

Squats and lunges


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

squats and leg press


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

The 4 muscles which make up the quads (vastus medialis, vastus intermedius, vastus lateralis, rectus femoris). Require variation from just the normal squat to build, these routines also pull the rectus femoristibia.into the back (teardrop) important if you are showing.

Not only do you need to vary the routine but also foot placement to ensure you work all four muscles, this is a massive subject as it is not about which routine but more critically technique as you need to learn a wide stance works the inner and a narrow stance the outer etc etc.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

lunges/ squat.


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

Love the incline press but I think I gain the most from leg extensions (although my knees aren't happy about it!)


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Im loving hack squats at the moment.


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

Franko1 said:


> Im loving hack squats at the moment.


You crazy!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

HEAVY FRONT SQUATS!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

RascaL18 said:


> i dont mind training my legs but by feck i hate the aches day after lol bicep tricep chest abs and all over back i love the ache shoulders and legs i hate


I never ache so I can't agree haha, when I used to do a 4 day split, I used to put my legs before Wednesday for a rest before I go to back..


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I will be devastated if I can't fit in my skinny jeans any more, lol


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Id say heavy squats, 10-12 reppers!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

For quads I would agree with C.Hill front squats heavy, and for added fcukedupquadcantgetoutofbedthenextmorningahImtraininglikeateenageragain-ness do them for high reps.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BLUTOS said:


> For quads I would agree with C.Hill front squats heavy, and for added fcukedupquadcantgetoutofbedthenextmorningahImtraininglikeateenageragain-ness do them for high reps.


Haha yes mate, brutal.


----------



## Sam Wiltshire (Nov 5, 2009)

Squats 5x5. Done that for the last 6 weeks and had incredible results :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i maintain that squats are no where near the best for QUAD developemen and here is why.....

You are only as strong as the weakest link in the chain....what can you squat? 180kg? 240?...I bet you can still knock out a load of 400 kg leg presses after that so just how fuked is your quad??

Squat works the lower back more than the quad IME, well that gives up way before the quad on me (and maybe pre exausts the quad)


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't do any leg workouts. My legs get a workout from the 5 minute walk that it takes me to get to the gym.

As you can see from my avatar pic, the mass is coming along nicely.


----------

